# SOG Fasthawk - a novice review



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a very knowledgeable person with a wide variety of experiences and expertise. Neither holds true when the discussion turns to fixed blades or tomahawks. In fact prior to 2012 the only fixed blade knives I had were given to my by my dad; one for hunting and one for duty use. Folders always got the job done for me. But nowadays I am thinking further into the future and want to be better equipped to handle what may come. A dozen knives later I decided that I need to own a hatchet and a tomahawk. The former was easily found at a fleet and farm store. I went with the Fiskars X7. It is nice, compact and sharp. It performed well while camping last summer and is definitely a keeper. But what if I want to go on the fight, or even throw it? In comes the SOG Fasthawk.

Now remember, this is a novice review. What I know about tomahawks is minimal and based pretty much in internet research. I picked up the Fasthawk because these words were OFTEN used to describe it: "It's really quite good for the price". And when looking at the competition's price tags (ouch) I was hoping that rang true. After a few Google & Bing Shopping searches I ended up ordering one from Walmart for just under $28 (delivered to my house). It arrived in 4 days via FedEx. First off it is smaller than I expected, lighter than I expected and instantly made me feel like Mel Gibson in The Patriot. I really like it. The actual weight is 19oz and the length is 12.5". It's not very sharp but it is well built and sturdy. The fit and finish was excellent and it does not have the cheap quality I saw in other low cost tomahawks. The included case is serviceable and has eyelets for strapping to a BOB or anything really. I noticed that you can buy kydex cases for these as well (off eBay). Three metal snaps hold the thing in place. The handle of the Fasthawk is a little too slippery and smooth so it will definitely need to be wrapped in para cord or maybe even grip tape. Although it looks as if it was made to wrapped in cord. Overall I am pleased with the quality and feel it is worth more than what I paid for it.

After playing with it for quite some time I took it out to the garage and did a little sharpening. Next I grabbed a couple pieces of wood and chopped up some kindling. It did the job almost as well as the Fiskars, but is never going to take down a tree. Then I decided to throw it into some old sheet-rock that is going to be replaced this summer. Believe it or not I was able to stick it in the wall about 3 our of 5 throws. This will of course make necessary the building of a target and the purchase of more tomahawks! The next one on my list the Fasthawk's big brother; the Tactical Tomahawk. Basically it is the same thing in a larger size with a larger price tag. But if it's as good or better than the Fasthawk, I am sure it is going to be a winner.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

How did it sharpen? Does it "feel" like good steel? I dunno why I bother with my shoulders all gobered up I"ll not be able to do the thrwing anymore and unlikely to be very effective hth but I still love the toys.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I sharpened it on a flat stone and it took the edge well. I did not make it razor sharp, but sharp enough. It feels solid and well balanced. I am sure it's not the best steel available, but it's definitely not low bid either.


----------



## undumb (Nov 10, 2012)

My dad got me one of these for Christmas. Love it. Mine was pretty sharp out of the box.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bought one myself for the same reasons you did. Fits my needs perfectly will be wrapping the handle soon. Currently it is strapped to my BOB along with my K-Bar. For the price it is well worth owning one.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Now remember, this is a novice review. What I know about tomahawks is minimal and based pretty much in internet research. I picked up the Fasthawk because these words were OFTEN used to describe it: "It's really quite good for the price". And when looking at the competition's price tags (ouch) I was hoping that rang true. After a few Google & Bing Shopping searches I ended up ordering one from Walmart for just under $28 (delivered to my house). It arrived in 4 days via FedEx. First off it is smaller than I expected, lighter than I expected and instantly made me feel like Mel Gibson in The Patriot. I really like it. The actual weight is 19oz and the length is 12.5". It's not very sharp but it is well built and sturdy. The fit and finish was excellent and it does not have the cheap quality I saw in other low cost tomahawks. The included case is serviceable and has eyelets for strapping to a BOB or anything really. I noticed that you can buy kydex cases for these as well (off eBay). Three metal snaps hold the thing in place. The handle of the Fasthawk is a little too slippery and smooth so it will definitely need to be wrapped in para cord or maybe even grip tape. Although it looks as if it was made to wrapped in cord. Overall I am pleased with the quality and feel it is worth more than what I paid for it.
> 
> After playing with it for quite some time I took it out to the garage and did a little sharpening. Next I grabbed a couple pieces of wood and chopped up some kindling. It did the job almost as well as the Fiskars, but is never going to take down a tree. Then I decided to throw it into some old sheet-rock that is going to be replaced this summer. Believe it or not I was able to stick it in the wall about 3 our of 5 throws. This will of course make necessary the building of a target and the purchase of more tomahawks! The next one on my list the Fasthawk's big brother; the Tactical Tomahawk. Basically it is the same thing in a larger size with a larger price tag. But if it's as good or better than the Fasthawk, I am sure it is going to be a winner.


Now somebody reviews a tomahawk!! Where were you before Christmas?
I bought my brother one and only had my judgement to depend on. My son DID say he liked SOG and one other that I can't recall now. I got the SOG Tactical (longer handle) ...might not have been the right decision for the first one. Oh well.


----------



## CA357 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

The SOG Fasthawk is made out of 420 Stainless Steel. That's what their website said. 420 SS has outstanding corrosion resistance and exceptional wear resistance. Which translates to it is a good material to make knifes and hawks from. It should sharpen well and hold a decent edge.


----------

